# new to fishing steelhead any advice?



## joeymrosa (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got into fishing salmon and steelhead this year. I have yet to catch any. I have been to every dam on the grand river from Moores dam to the pier in grand haven, and even a lot of places in between. I use spawn, cleos, wobble glows, everything I have heard to use I have used. I know there's not many steelhead coming up the river right yet. Im from the Lansing area so it is hard to get to grand haven. I usually make it up there once or twice a month. Any pointers at all I will gladly use and would be greatly appreciated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

'Right' Now is the right time to get after steelhead coming in to hang out in the rivers for the winter. Yes, the waters are low; and higher water and rain will push better amounts in; but fish can and do trickle into the rivers in fishable numbers. Right now there are fishable numbers in the grand.

If you are fishing rivers, all that stuff you listed will work. I would also add that #3 adn #4 spinners without any dressing take fish. Cast them across stream and leave your rod high up for a second, then drop the slack you made to sink them deeper; and scribe and arc across and downstream, turning the handle and "retrieveing" it as little as possible; but with enough tension to just barely get that blade thumping.

As the waters cool down, it will be more important to start keeping things very close to the bottom. Fish are still pretty spunky as of last week, and will chase and ride high up; but thats changing with each week that goes by. 

Youre doing the right things, a lot of it will be finding areas in teh river that offer change and cover, structure, holes, troughs, and shade to make them feel safe. Popping your cherry as a beginning steelheader is a very challenging thing. But, that first fish you get will make you feel elated. Keep at it.

In general, think like a fish; and that you want to stay in water that is walking speed, dark if possible, with places to snuggle into for protection. If the water you are hitting looks plain, lit up by the sun all day, the top currents are glassy, smooth, slow, un-featureless, and flat, then fish don't feel safe there and wont be found there, either.


----------



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good advice Speyday. I was in the exact position you're in last year. I had grown up fishing lakes and the big water and the river was pretty damn intimidating. I fished a TON with nothing or very little to show for it. 

My advice would just to be hit the rivers a ton and do some experimenting. Watch how others set up their rigs and how they get a good drift every cast. It's nice to have a couple rivers that you know decently well, as something is usually fishing better than others. Personally I like to use spawn, the fresher the better. I like to use chartreuse and pink bags with floaters. Sometimes smaller bags, sometimes bigger bags. And like Speyday mentioned, look for decent current and a deeper hole especially in the cold winter months.

There is a ton more I could add but it would take way too long. Have fun learning the sport, I know I did. That day you hook into a big steelie will be remembered for a lifetime!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Learning to identify fall/winter holding water will cut the learning curve significantly. With the rivers as low and clear as they are its a good time to explore mentally bookmark deeper holes. runs, and pockets. With the lack of appreciable precipitation this fall, the larger rivers seem to be holding the most fish.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Flyfisher said:


> Learning to identify fall/winter holding water will cut the learning curve significantly. With the rivers as low and clear as they are its a good time to explore mentally bookmark deeper holes. runs, and pockets. With the lack of appreciable precipitation this fall, the larger rivers seem to be holding the most fish.


I agree 100%

Lots of great advice to the first timer. I sure wish I had all these resources available when I started chasing chrome 30+ years ago. Best advice I can give you is:

1. Make some friends with anglers in your area who may take you along and share their expertise .

2. Join a local steelheaders chapter. many of them guys love to take out newbies, I know I do too.

3. Do your homework, and be willing to listen to the anglers who are willing to teach. Keep their spots and teachings to yourself. When you do become consistent ,remember to continue to listen, and pay your wisdom forward.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=355993


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Be patient!


----------



## joeymrosa (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advise everyone. It is appreciated greatly. I will definetly use this. I'm 24 years old so I have a lot of time to learn. A bad day fishing beats a good day anywhere else that's one thing I HAVE learned.  I wont give up and I can't wait to hook into my first steelhead!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

joeymrosa said:


> I just got into fishing salmon and steelhead this year. I have yet to catch any. I have been to every dam on the grand river from Moores dam to the pier in grand haven, and even a lot of places in between. I use spawn, cleos, wobble glows, everything I have heard to use I have used. I know there's not many steelhead coming up the river right yet. Im from the Lansing area so it is hard to get to grand haven. I usually make it up there once or twice a month. Any pointers at all I will gladly use and would be greatly appreciated
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Sounds like your on the right track, maybe even attempting a bit to much. I would pick one and stick with it for a while. Often when drifting wobble glows you will go hours with out a hit. Experiment with colors, sinker size, leader length. In general you sinker length should only be 2-4 inchs. And your leader length that you put the wobble glow on could range from 3-8 foot. Longer leaders are harder to throw. Your overall leader length should always be less then the length of you rod. Also small to medium size wobble glows are best not the big ones. You can try corkies as well. Colors such as glow and pink, white with pink dots, peach glow, chartruse, flo. pink, flo. red, flo. orange. Half chart. half orange, half white half red are all common fish producers.

Similar things could be said about other tecniques different colors, different sizes. Reeling in hardware with different retrieves.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Sounds like your on the right track, maybe even attempting a bit to much. I would pick one and stick with it for a while. Often when drifting wobble glows you will go hours with out a hit. Experiment with colors, sinker size, leader length. In general you sinker length should only be 2-4 inchs. And your leader length that you put the wobble glow on could range from 3-8 foot. Longer leaders are harder to throw. Your overall leader length should always be less then the length of you rod. Also small to medium size wobble glows are best not the big ones. You can try corkies as well. Colors such as glow and pink, white with pink dots, peach glow, chartruse, flo. pink, flo. red, flo. orange. Half chart. half orange, half white half red are all common fish producers.
> 
> Similar things could be said about other tecniques different colors, different sizes. Reeling in hardware with different retrieves.


 :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Your getting your "pointers" the way everyone should-fishing. IMO, your doing fine bro, being on the water whenever you can and trying different things is not a bad way to learn steelhead fishing. Just keep hitting it and like others have said, be observant on what the guys catching are doing. It can take awhile to get the hang of it, but once you get the basics down, the rest kinda comes together much easier. Like Flyfisher said, being able to read water will do WONDERS for you, good luck.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Flyfisher said:


> :lol:


 I really fail to see your humor, just leave it be.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Your overall leader length should always be less then the length of you rod.


that is some sound advice


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Personally, I think you should pick one good productive stretch and learn everything about that stretch. I also think you should pick one or maybe two methods that you have seen produce fish and stick with it until you get into fish. I started out fishing spinners and did quite well. Trying too many different spots and tactics will often leave you confused and just make it harder to master one. So basically, pick a stretch and method and stick with it. Each method has its own learning curve. Also every stretch of water is different. Flyfisher is right on learn the water now and when the water goes up yo will know where fish will hold. Water temp affects where fish will hold. 

Some type of lure (plug, spinner, spoon) is usually best for starters since it brings out the aggressive nature of the fish and you can cover a lot of water. When bait fishing presentation is key and that only comes with experience. Learning to present baits in different types of water takes some time. I agree with Spey about the spinners. The thing I see a lot of people do is not let their lure sink because all they are worried about is losing it. An old saying is "if you are not losing tackle you are not fishing". Its not 100% true but it just means do not be afraid to lose tackle and let your bait get down to the fish. Good luck!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

steely74 said:


> An old saying is "if you are not losing tackle you are not fishing".


I chuckled at the wobble-glo comment because if he tries that on the relatively close and productive piece of water like the Grand below 6th Street dam, he will spend more time rigging than fishing. While the St Joe may have its clean gravel runs, the Grand below 6th Street is a mess of crushed rock that makes drift-fishing anything difficult for all but those who have become very familiar with the river. Spinners are a good choice as it will allow someone new to fish all the water and identify the productive water without losing too much tackle. Spawn and bobbers is also a relatively easy technique to hook fish with. When I take people fishing that have never hooked steelhead, I usually set them up with a bobber and spawn. Fish it through the deeper runs (4'+) and eventaully something will grab hold of it. The challenge is setting the boober so it runs close enough to the bottom to hook fish without hanging up too often.


----------



## MAS (Jan 23, 2006)

Speyday
very!....very nice comments...........good words of wisdom and time well spent on the water!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Flyfisher said:


> I chuckled at the wobble-glo comment because if he tries that on the relatively close and productive piece of water like the Grand below 6th Street dam, he will spend more time rigging than fishing. While the St Joe may have its clean gravel runs, the Grand below 6th Street is a mess of crushed rock that makes drift-fishing anything difficult for all but those who have become very familiar with the river. Spinners are a good choice as it will allow someone new to fish all the water and identify the productive water without losing too much tackle. Spawn and bobbers is also a relatively easy technique to hook fish with. When I take people fishing that have never hooked steelhead, I usually set them up with a bobber and spawn. Fish it through the deeper runs (4'+) and eventaully something will grab hold of it. The challenge is setting the boober so it runs close enough to the bottom to hook fish without hanging up too often.


 :lol: I take it you've never done much drift fishing. In my sinker box I have an assortment of sinkers from 1 1/2 oz down to an 1/8 oz. If you match sinker size or shape to current and depth you should be fine. A fast flow in shallow water and light sinker and you should just bump the tops of the rocks with the sinker. And the nice part about using wobble glows and corkies is they float. So at the most I lose its a sinker. Easy tie or change and I am back at it. The only way youll lose your rig is if your not using power pro of get caught on something other then bottom. I run 15 pound power pro mainline. Sinker on a sliding rig. Barrel swivel size 10 sliding on the line with as said 2-4 inchs of mono lighter then main line I then add a bead then tie another swivel same size as other onto the line. To this other swivel add 3-8 foot of mono or fluro. Slide on wobble glow or corkie, add another bead and tie on your hook. (I use small trebles size 10-12) Stay away from gold hooks.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> :lol: I take it you've never done much drift fishing. In my sinker box I have an assortment of sinkers from 1 1/2 oz down to an 1/8 oz. If you match sinker size or shape to current and depth you should be fine. A fast flow in shallow water and light sinker and you should just bump the tops of the rocks with the sinker. And the nice part about using wobble glows and corkies is they float. So at the most I lose its a sinker. Easy tie or change and I am back at it. The only way youll lose your rig is if your not using power pro of get caught on something other then bottom. I run 15 pound power pro mainline. Sinker on a sliding rig. Barrel swivel size 10 sliding on the line with as said 2-4 inchs of mono lighter then main line I then add a bead then tie another swivel same size as other onto the line. To this other swivel add 3-8 foot of mono or fluro. Slide on wobble glow or corkie, add another bead and tie on your hook. (I use small trebles size 10-12) Stay away from gold hooks.


You obviously didn't read that this guy is just learning to fish for steelhead? Have you fished the Grand river below 6th Street? Once again, you speak what you don't know. And why would you "need" a leader nearly 8 feet long?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Flyfisher said:


> You obviously didn't read that this guy is just learning to fish for steelhead? Have you fished the Grand river below 6th Street? Once again, you speak what you don't know. And why would you "need" a leader nearly 8 feet long?


 Oh I know hes just learning thats why I posted how to rig it what size sinkers everything I can. Depending on wobble glow or corkie size and where the fish are at. The longer leader allows the corkie or wobble glow to float higher in the water column. This is all part of what makes drift fishing so effective so many little changes can be made. Not just for different locations but from day to day, min to min.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Oh I know hes just learning thats why I posted how to rig it what size sinkers everything I can. Depending on wobble glow or corkie size and where the fish are at. The longer leader allows the corkie or wobble glow to float higher in the water column. This is all part of what makes drift fishing so effective so many little changes can be made.


Its great that you have become such an expert in your 11 months here. It took me a couple years to get proficient and still learn something new every time I go fishing. Its too bad the intrawebz didn't have forums like this when I started out. 

joeymrosa, if you are going to be over on the west side in the coming weekends, send me a PM and I will see if I can help you out a bit.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I really fail to see your humor, just leave it be.


 basically what it means is you giving good steelhead advice is like the Lions winning a game,sure it happens once in a blue moon, but dont bet the house on it


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You have to adjust the water you fish according to the season. Fall fish can and will be anywhere. The temps right, the fish are hyper active and on the feed, so they will sit wherever they want. Feeding lanes(pockets/dips around gravel, the head of a hole etc) in moderate current are great places for fall steelhead, but you also want to work any resting water as well. 

As fall slowly slips towards winter, you start working transition water, as well as normal areas. The fish are slowing down, but are for the most part aggressive still. They will be sitting a little more off the current then they were when the water was in the 50's/high 40's. You can still get them in somewhat quicker water, but good resting places become much more attractive to them. 

Once winter hits and the water gets cold(30's), you want deeper, quiet holes. Slow, flat, woody runs are great winter locales. The tail of good runs/pools is ideal for winter steelhead, BUT you will get fish in some goofball places at times during winter.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

That's some tough fishing for a beginner. If your serious about wanting to learn it here I'd suggest finding Jim Bedford's books (I think one of them might be listed as flyfishing-hard to imagine), and adopting his approach to the areas. That's waders, staff, spinners and cover water. In some of the rocky areas of the Grand, that's not only some tough fishing, its some tough walking (in waders).

As some have described, it might be easier to pick some smaller water, or an area like 6th street (big but fished in small sections), to cut your teeth.

If your heading to the the pier, pm me a day or two in advance, there should still be a couple of weeks worth of opportunity.

fwiw.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Flyfisher said:


> Its great that you have become such an expert in your 11 months here. It took me a couple years to get proficient and still learn something new every time I go fishing. Its too bad the intrawebz didn't have forums like this when I started out.
> 
> joeymrosa, if you are going to be over on the west side in the coming weekends, send me a PM and I will see if I can help you out a bit.


 I dont know what it is,but when he gives advice I cringe and just do this :nono:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You have to adjust the water you fish according to the season. Fall fish can and will be anywhere. The temps right, the fish are hyper active and on the feed, so they will sit wherever they want. Feeding lanes(pockets/dips around gravel, the head of a hole etc) in moderate current are great places for fall steelhead, but you also want to work any resting water as well.
> 
> As fall slowly slips towards winter, you start working transition water, as well as normal areas. The fish are slowing down, but are for the most part aggressive still. They will be sitting a little more off the current then they were when the water was in the 50's/high 40's. You can still get them in somewhat quicker water, but good resting places become much more attractive to them.
> 
> Once winter hits and the water gets cold(30's), you want deeper, quiet holes. Slow, flat, woody runs are great winter locales. The tail of good runs/pools is ideal for winter steelhead, BUT you will get fish in some goofball places at times during winter.


I nominate this as post of the year in regards to winter steelhead river fishing!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

steely74 said:


> I nominate this as post of the year in regards to winter steelhead river fishing!


 I agree with that


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Personally, I would just stick with spinners & spoons until the water gets cold, there is a short learning curve using them and they catch fish. You will not lose many of them as you don't need them right down on the bottom in the Fall so more time will be spent fishing.

Then I would switch to a bobber & spawn once the water gets cold, another method with a short learning curve and is very effective.

You can find a plethora of information on both techniques all over the internet by running a simple search.

You can't really read about finding steelhead quite like you can learn about them by paying attention to where you hook fish. Before you know it finding steelhead will become like second nature to you.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> And why would you "need" a leader nearly 8 feet long?


I would love to hear an answer to this.....I have only been down to Berrien a couple times in the past few years, but is this what guys are running now? 8 foot leaders to wobble glos? sounds deadly:lol:


----------



## joeymrosa (Nov 15, 2010)

Great wisdom. I will continue to be patient and stick to just a couple rigs. Im from the lansing area so would LIKE to stay close to home, moores, north dam, webber, and lyons preferably. I will continue to get out as much as possible and take these good words with me. Thank you everyone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

samsteel said:


> I would love to hear an answer to this.....I have only been down to Berrien a couple times in the past few years, but is this what guys are running now? 8 foot leaders to wobble glos? sounds deadly:lol:


Depends...

I have not fished the "run" for quite sometime and you will not see me there anytime soon if ever again, but I would say a 4' lead is the norm for the majority of guys drifting wobble-glo's and corkies down there, some run longer leads and it's very obvious the majority of their fish are tightlined.

The fact of the matter is, there is no need to run an 8' leader...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Depends...
> 
> I have not fished the "run" for quite sometime and you will not see me there anytime soon if ever again, but I would say a 4' lead is the norm for the majority of guys drifting wobble-glo's and corkies down there, some run longer leads and it's very obvious the majority of their fish are tightlined.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, there is no need to run an 8' leader...


 Boozer I dont think you've spent much time drift fishing either. As to the long leader thing I explained several post ago. Post #18. To call drift fishing tightlining is just not right. This isnt some northern river where you can see the fish and run the line through there mouth. You are casting and letting the rig drift downstream through the deep drifts. Hardly any fish are tightlined. Steelhead will often strike that little float (wobble glow or corkie) with enough force to cut open your fingers if your fingers were touching the line feeling for the bite.

As to the need for no need for an 8' leader, that depends on conditions for the most part you dont need one that long. High, stained water you might.

Also you will not see me on the "run" either the only time you'll see me there it to BS with the locals.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> High, stained water you might.


 Why would you need a longer leader in high, stained water unless you are lining/flossing fish? I am not saying that wobble-glos and corkies don't get hit by steelhead but I have also seen them used extensively by guys tossing 8ft leaders to "line"/"floss" fish below 6th Street Dam during spring run-off. Believe it or not, fish can be "lined" in deeper water without even being able to see the fish. Lining and flossing with long leaders is not limited to gravel raking spawners.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Multispeciestamer,
You are making allot of friends lately ! Calling everyone out because they aren't buying your methods is silly. I don't think you have done much drift fishing either. If you are using a longer leader in dirty water, you are a ss backwards. And if you are drifting corkies or WG's on an 8' leader, you might as well be fly fishing, because if you are drifting "correctly" your bait will be floating on the water.:lol: I hate to pick on anyone, but you are losing credibility by the day. Take a break from the "expert mentality" and try and listen and learn for a change.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Spanky said:


> Multispeciestamer,
> You are making allot of friends lately ! Calling everyone out because they aren't buying your methods is silly. I don't think you have done much drift fishing either. If you are using a longer leader in dirty water, you are a ss backwards. And if you are drifting corkies or WG's on an 8' leader, you might as well be fly fishing, because if you are drifting "correctly" your bait will be floating on the water.:lol: I hate to pick on anyone, but you are losing credibility by the day. Take a break from the "expert mentality" and try and listen and learn for a change.


 seriously Multi,you are about the most clueless so called expert Ive ever seen.No one buys your sillyness,and your know it all attitude is getting absurd.You just need to give it up and accept that you dont know everything about fishing,that there are a ton of fisheman that are better then you.Just about everyone here can outfish you,knows more about fishing then you do.And when inexperienced anglers ask for advice,they need to know not to listen to you.Maybe when you lose the ego,admit you dont have a clue about fishing,maybe then youll learn something.You are young and I know that youth and wisdom are rarely combined but cmon.You're gonna end up getting run off this site and you are too passionate about fishing for that to happen.We need kids who are into fishing like you ,but you do not have the knowledge or ability to teach anyone to fish.So in the words of a wiseman,you best check yourself before you wreck yourself homeboy /climbs down off his soapbox


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Flyfisher said:


> Why would you need a longer leader in high, stained water unless you are lining/flossing fish?


A shorter lead should be used in dirty water...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Boozer I dont think you've spent much time drift fishing either. As to the long leader thing I explained several post ago. Post #18. To call drift fishing tightlining is just not right. This isnt some northern river where you can see the fish and run the line through there mouth. You are casting and letting the rig drift downstream through the deep drifts. Hardly any fish are tightlined. Steelhead will often strike that little float (wobble glow or corkie) with enough force to cut open your fingers if your fingers were touching the line feeling for the bite.
> 
> As to the need for no need for an 8' leader, that depends on conditions for the most part you dont need one that long. High, stained water you might.
> 
> Also you will not see me on the "run" either the only time you'll see me there it to BS with the locals.


LOL, son, you have no idea. I have seen hundreds of fish tightlined below Berrien drifting through the "deep runs" when guys are using 5'+ leads. To be honest, more fish are tightlined than caught legit when they fish like this, when you can clearly see the hook in their "cheek", well...

When drift fishing is done right, no it's not prone to flossing, BUT most guys don't do it that way...

You just lost all credibility with me. You are absolutely clueless kid...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't see the cut your fingers part..

That provided a smirk...


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I run 15 pound power pro mainline. Sinker on a sliding rig. Barrel swivel size 10 sliding on the line with as said 2-4 inchs of mono lighter then main line I then add a bead then tie another swivel same size as other onto the line. To this other swivel add *3-8 foot of mono or fluro*. Slide on wobble glow or corkie, add another bead and tie on your hook. (*I use small trebles size 10-12) Stay away from gold hooks*.


 So why do you run Flouro? I thought you said line didn't matter, either they are going to hit it or not. And why the small hooks....I thought you said that hook size didn't matter, either they were going to hit it or they won't. And why stay away from the gold hooks? I figured if 30# mono and 5/0 hooks wouldn't stop a steelie from hitting, a little gold flash wouldn't hurt anything. Didn't you say steelhead were stupid? Why on earth would it be so hard to catch such a stupid fish? Way to be consistant between threads little buddy.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

diztortion said:


> A shorter lead should be used in dirty water...


Exactly


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

There could be an entire thread started on the various off the wall comments made by ole Tamer....

My favorite one was the PM I received from him one day telling me I wasn't a local and obviously didn't have much experience fishing below Berrien on the Joe...

Anyone else got any good ones?


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Boozer said:


> There could be an entire thread started on the various off the wall comments made by ole Tamer....
> 
> My favorite one was the PM I received from him one day telling me I wasn't a local and obviously didn't have much experience fishing below Berrien on the Joe...
> 
> Anyone else got any good ones?


:lol: Does he know where you live?


----------

